# The Stefan Ponchmann Method



## Dcuber (Jan 29, 2008)

N E 1 doing the stefan pon....method?

I can do everything up 2 the edges..And that's where I get problems
U orient and permute at time
but how do u remember?

pls help


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 30, 2008)

I can't help you on that, I've never tried that method. But Mr. P. is a member of these boards, so you might be able to get a response from him. I'd suggest searching around the forums for an answer as well. 

And people might take you more seriously if you typed in correct, complete English.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 30, 2008)

N E 1 = anyone?
damn...

it's not "Ponchmann" or "pon"
the correct one is "Pochmann"

how do you remember the corners?
should be the same idea...


----------



## qqwref (Jan 30, 2008)

Stefan by day... Poncho Man by night! The blindfolded superhero, ready to solve a cube at a minute's notice!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 30, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Stefan by day... Poncho Man by night! The blindfolded superhero, ready to solve a cube at a minute's notice!


No, no, Poncho Man™ is the weather man! Punch Man is the hero! He can simultaneously destroy your cube and your frustration at a moment's notice! And he can do it blindfolded.

Hmm, Stefan, can you pronounce your name clearly in a recording and post it as an audio fle on your site (or YouTube)?
Like Linus Torvalds?
("Hello, this is Stefan Pochmann, and I pronounce Stefan Pochmann as 'Stefan Pochmann.'"  )

(I want to ask Petrus to make an analagous recording for the Sune...)

As for the method, Dcuber, note what the method does to the cube and try to figure out how to memorize information that tells you how you need to use it to get it to solve the cube.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 30, 2008)

Nah, it has to be Poncho Man because he's the only one who uses the pon... method. 

In fact, perhaps we should all make recordings of us saying our own name. That'd help a lot at competitions, actually; I have had a lot of trouble recognizing my name when called because very few people seem to be able to get anywhere near it (come on, German diphthongs are more intuitive than American ones, let alone Chinese ones - lieb is one syllable!). There should be a relatively current database of cubers, with sound files for everyone's name, spelling, preferred nationality, and a nice clear picture of their head, as well as their homepage and speedsolving username. Would anyone be interested in doing this? I'd be willing to help with data/picture entry.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 30, 2008)

Intentional idiot language, consistently misspelled name, a smiley and an already answered and general question ... perfect description of the expressway to my ignore list.

I could record and post my spoken name, but I don't think it's that important, is it? I might do it if it were a feature of a profile collection and others did it, too.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 30, 2008)

That would be interesting, but like Stefan said, this was a spelling error; it had nothing to do with the pronunciation of Pochmann. At least my name is extremely easy to pronounce...


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 30, 2008)

qqwref said:


> In fact, perhaps we should all make recordings of us saying our own name. That'd help a lot at competitions, actually; I have had a lot of trouble recognizing my name when called because very few people seem to be able to get anywhere near it


Or you guys could just learn to use IPA (or some other system). It's simple and has helped me a lot in learning new languages. My first name is pronounced as [johannes] and my last name as [laire], I think.

I can't understand why so many people use pseudo-English when explaining pronunciation (here, for examle). It's so ambiguous.


----------

